# Microcord



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Recently I have spent some time making some paracord bracelets and key fobs. Also I ordered microcord which is something like paracord, but much thinner. So if you even planned to make a bracelet for your wife or kids, then consider this material. It's not so massive as paracord bracelet so it looks better on a narrow wrist.

















The second pic compares microcord to paracord bracelet.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I also remembered that there is something called Tactical cord 275 and nanocord.

Tactical cord is also thinner than paracord but not as thin as microcord. And nanocord is the thinnest of them all.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice! That size is pretty handy. Where did you order from?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Cute


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool! Good to know, my wife was just telling that she wanted a thinner bracelet


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That looks cool!


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Joe's Army Navy here in Michigan.....

Dennis


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks guys, I hope I will see some of your bracelets too 



treefork said:


> Nice! That size is pretty handy. Where did you order from?


Local online shop (http://www.paracord.cz ). I looked at dealextreme and aliexpress.com, both sell paracord (or something similar), but none microcord. Anyway, I'm sure you will find it somewhere


----------

